# Game On - Cowboys vs Packers - game updates and trash talk - for fun



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, it's on!

Good luck to both teams.

Go Packers!

TD run, Aaron Rogers.

Packers 7, Cowboys 0.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

The Pack has their run game going early.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Dallas on the move...


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

That ball was uncatchable; shouldn't have been PI...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea it shouldn't have been but I'll take it lol 


TD baby!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Cowboys score...tied 7-7.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

The Cowboys look ready to play...as do the Pack...should be a helluva game.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok so the no call on roughing the passer off sets the PI


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok so the no call on roughing the passer off sets the PI


Agreed.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Rogers and Cobb fucked that play up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn he had for ever!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, but he's not moving/scrambling. Calf bothering him?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

We don't need to be giving up bullshit yards due to penalties...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> Yeah, but he's not moving/scrambling. Calf bothering him?


Yea you can tell its fucking with him. Even the 1st TD he threw he did a lil faggy hop lol


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

I never get high or drink beer till after 5PM. I just ate a MJ muffin and popped the cap on a beer. It's gonna be a long day watching these games. I needed some help


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Way to wrap em up!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn Rogers missed a wide open Jordy deep...


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Pack running well today so far.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

I know, I hate it


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Rogers is definitely NOT mobile today. Green Bay's worst nightmare.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Hell yeah!! We needed that. Now it's time to build on this turn over


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

How does a fucking millionaire professional center snap the ball before the QB calls for it in a fucking playoff game? Shit fuck shit fuck!


----------



## Ganju (Jan 11, 2015)

ye a was a very nice turn over lol


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

With an immobile Rogers and with Dallas getting a decent pass rush without the blitz, it could be a long day for the Pack.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Beasley!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow i can see the running game having a huge impact on the GB defence. If they keep this up its a cowboys win fo sure.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Fuck yea!!! TD Williams!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

DAMN!!! Dallas scores. Didn't they cheat somehow on that play?


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Dallas will adjust their game plan at half time to take 100% advantage of Rogers' injury. The Pack D had better answer the call.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Jordy drops one. Damn.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

How many playoff games has Romo won in his career?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Ooooh you had to go there?...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

This will be his 2nd


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> This will be his 2nd


Maybe!

I thought he had won 2 already.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Na he is 1-3 in the post season


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Penalty make work in Dallas' favor...a 2nd chance. Damn.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

The Pack got a bit lucky there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

That sucked balls


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Catch!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

What?!?! That ball hit the ground!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> What?!?! That ball hit the ground!


Looked that way on replay. Pack got lucky again.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Huge FG attempt here.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Points here would be huge.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Almost blocked, but not thank goodness!

But the Cowboys were definitely the better team in the first half. They could easily be ahead 21-7 right now.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Gotta tend to plants now while their light is on - be back sometime in 2nd half.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Pack is all about 2nd half adjustments. Mccarthy will coach cirles around that ginger even with a injured rodgers. 
Romo is so ripe for a pick lol its not funny, couple more shots in the pocket and he is throwing one in the second half no question.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

So it looks like we have ourselves a game.

Man I had to smoke a few bowls and pop open a shiner for this one


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Pack is all about 2nd half adjustments. Mccarthy will coach cirles around that ginger even with a injured rodgers.
> Romo is so ripe for a pick lol its not funny, couple more shots in the pocket and he is throwing one in the second half no question.


Where's the dislike button? Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

That ball was not tipped. 


Where are all the packer fans at?

Hell where all the COWBOYS fans at?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Ehhh I think it shaved his palm lol.
And I mean riu isnt twitter or some shit so I am not surprised that more people arent participating, plus the sports section isnt super active if this were in tnt I bet more traffic would be though


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you fucking shitting me? 3 cowboys shoving the shit out of 1 packer equals penalty on packers? !?! I am fucking irrate right now


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

No way! Lang with that late hit is what caused it all


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

So yiur saying the guy who started shit with him after he went to the ground didnt escalate it into that full on skirmish??
It should have been offsetting penalties plain and simple, shit only got outta hand after the boys ganged up on him


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea it was fucked up all around just like that last play


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

The Pack scores! Hell yes! What a game.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea it was fucked up all around just like that last play


This officiating crew couldnt keep a peewee football game in order...


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

That was SOOOOO close to a fucking fumble!!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

TBoneJack post: 11220300 said:


> That was SOOOOO close to a fucking fumble!!!


Suplexed his ass into the ground lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Suplexed his ass into the ground lol


For real


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Romo sacked!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Noooooo


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Be interesting to see if romo can take many more shots like that. He is starting to gimp more than a rod


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

The Cowboys sure are moving the ball on the Pack today.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Another sack. Damn we needed it.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> The Cowboys sure are moving the ball on the Pack today.


Not atm lol.
Now they crumble and the choking begins


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

My wife is vacuuming in front of the fucking TV.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Lmao, my wife knows better


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

But she's getting me a beer now, so we're good.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh so again it offsets lol


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn what a big play on what should have been a sack.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

It's getting scary


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Did Rogers just throw west side?


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

It's been very good playoff football this year so far. Really good.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

My fucking goodness what a great catch. Fuck.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Going for 2!!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Noooooooooooooooo!!! Incomplete!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Bad call going for two


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Bad call going for two


How so?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Wasn't necessary


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

BAAMMMM, romo hit agin!!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

He didnt have fucking control of that are you kidding me?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

One hell of a catch! 

No reason to challenge he had control


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Damn what a catch by Dez Bryant. How'd he catch that?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Gary Goodson said:


> One hell of a catch!
> 
> No reason to challenge he had control


Ball came out of his hand when he went to the ground. Gotta have control all the way through. If this doesnt come back I have lost faith in reviewing.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Told ya


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Time for another bowl...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

K so I vote davante adams for mvp of the game. Dude is breaking tacjles left and right


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 11, 2015)

WOW!!!!!Those dumb blind fuckers,the ball was under control when it hit the ground when it popped up out of his grip he still caught before it hit the ground!That was a clean catch.....DEZ is a beast!


----------



## Ganju (Jan 11, 2015)

what a bs call the ball was in his hand but went air born on the roll and he got it again bs man


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Pack on the move.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

Again you have to show conyrol all the way through. They had a similar call in the panthers Seahawks game last night. 
You have to show conyrol all the way through and if the ball comes lose becaise of contact like it did its not a catch. Not that hard to grasp, it hurts when it rules against you but makes sense


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Ganju said:


> what a bs call the ball was in his hand but went air born on the roll and he got it again bs man


He lost the ball plain and simple. Go pack!!


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Dis game is far from over.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 11, 2015)

And thatd a wrap ladies and germs.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow. Guess it's over after all.

Congratulations Dallas on a great season.

I'll start a similar thread for the next game. See yall there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2015)

Dammit


----------



## Ganju (Jan 11, 2015)

yep was a good game. hands down damn cowboys next time team next time.


----------

